# How can I become taller and thinner?



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

I want to become taller so hopefully I can become thinner as a result. Unfortunately, I don't think I'm able to grow any taller any more because I had my growth spurt really early and I think it's "used up". Besides improving my self-image (I think I look like one of those uncool geeks when I'm fat, and it's usually much more easier to look attractive when you're thinner), I want to become thinner so I don't need to buy clothes of larger sizes (which I'm not a big fan of because it makes me look "bigger" and more masculine), and the sort of people I want to emulate are skinny. I also think that being skinnier would compliment my "lost" and "clingy" personality more.

I feel like I've become fatter because I eventually gave in to my parents saying I should eat more; I was quite anorexic before then when I was a child; I didn't like my belly and my legs, and I still don't, in addition to my arms and my face. When I did start eating a little more, I started gaining weight rapidly and haven't lost it ever since. I think this is because I often eat fast and eat lots of food; I just don't think that the food I can get is filling enough, from the food my parents offer me to the food I find in the shops. I reckon I started eating quickly at lunchtimes in primary school so I could get some time to play, or probably during the mornings for the school rush or the evenings so I could play with stuff and/or had to sleep early.


----------



## Jasmine Flower (Jan 27, 2015)

This is a typical answer and you've probably heard from your family and friends already but why not? Try dieting and doing sports. If you really have "used up" your growth spurt, you're not likely to just suddenly become taller anymore so you shouldn't rely on becoming taller so you can become thinner. Start out small with sports. Do something regular. Go on a hike or take a long walk everyday and slowly transition that into jogging. And if you're dieting, try to eat healthy food (and have the right amount of everything). Getting rid of all the temptations like chocolate in your fridge is the first thing to do in that case. Don't just stop eating or vomiting though. Drinking milk can help too (probably) since milk contains calcium which is good for your bones. Do try to understand that you're beautiful though. Yes, I don't know you and I've never seen you but I believe that everybody is perfect. Something I like to say is that "the best perfection is imperfection". It's what sets us apart and makes us unique and while unique isn't always good or appreciated and admired, I'd rather be myself than be the same as someone else. Learn to love yourself. That's why you're doing this, right? So you can feel pretty and worth something and smile at yourself every time you walk past a mirror and see your reflection? 

Anyway, as for the advice on doing sports and dieting that I wrote up above, maybe do some research and check if everything's accurate. I'm partially guessing and partially trying to remember all the things my friend tried out to become thinner. (Which reminds me, she tried to be vegan. Not sure if that helps but those stereotypical pretty girls eat salad for a reason, right?)


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Look into ways to raise your HGH and testosterone. Anabolic exercises, no soy/estrogenic crap, good-quality meats and fish, etc.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

* *
















* *















Sorry, I'm not being helpful. How old are you, if I may ask? Are you in high school? You sound too young to be worrying about this, unless your weight is affecting your health. Are you overweight? 

The reality is, you probably won't get much taller. You'll just have to manage your weight. If you're going to binge, try binging on something like raw fruits or vegetables. Be sure to get lots of exercise. But if you're young, please be careful. You mentioned you had an eating disorder, so I can't tell from this information if you legit need to lose weight or if you're being overly critical of yourself.

Also, the grass is always greener and all that... when I was young I wanted to be like 5'2 and petite when I grew up. I was really into horses and wanted to be a jockey for some reason (don't even ask). Trouble was, I was like 5'2 by the time I was twelve. It helped me in basketball, since it made up for my appalling lack of hand-eye coordination, but I wasn't happy. I've turned out to be like 5'9/5'10, and that's the way it is. Funny thing though, near the end of high school I found out that my friend (who was petite and I was always a little jealous of) had actually been jealous of _me _all these years! She always wanted to be a model and thought that I was the perfect height and everything for it, and she wished we could swap bodies. There was a time when I would've loved to switch too, but it's just not possible. So I've learned to accept the body that I have, and so should you.


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

If you're female and over 16 years of age, it is highly unlikely that you will grow any taller. This mostly comes down to genetics either way. Look at your closest same-sex relative, and you'll get a pretty good estimate at your final adult height.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Look, 

Just *stop* eating. I am inclined to think individuals are eating *far* more than they need to sustain.

I eat 1 meal per day (re: small nibbles between). I stop eating for 3 days and dispose of 5-8 pounds like that. Just don't eat.

_Eventually_ your body will get adjusted to eating 1 meal per day. You won't feel hungry once your body adjusts. Eating 3 meals as always made me uncomfortable - such high food consumption did not seem _right_.

Individuals ask me how I keep my weight, I would suggest not do engage in reckless senseless eating - such as binge eating like a starving orphan.

I have been the same weight for 10 years; my advice is to ignore popular opinion and ignore your hunger; it will be hard at first, but you will adjust and become hungry less.

In spite of me eating less, I have maintained healthy vitamins + blood levels as a normal person; 0 major health problems and no deficiencies on my small food consumption. 

- As for height, you might as well throw in the towel unless you're under a specific age range.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Catwalk said:


> I have been the same weight for 10 years; my advice is to ignore popular opinion and ignore your hunger; it will be hard at first, but you will adjust and become hungry less.


Uh, your profile says you're only twenty one. Are you telling us that you weigh the same now as you did when you were eleven? How is that even possible? Unless you were a severely overweight child, I am not sure that's a good thing.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> Uh, your profile says you're only twenty one. Are you telling us that you weigh the same now as you did when you were eleven? How is that even possible? Unless you were a severely overweight child, I am not sure that's a good thing.


I am 5'3 - 118Ibs - 124 Ibs, I've been the same height and weight since I was 12 - 13, same size as well, eh. Almost 10 years, so around 8 years about. When I am eating like a normal person, I am around 124 and cannot go over that weight; when I consume less meals + food eating, I am 116-118Ibs, which is the normal weight for my height. o_-


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

wixness said:


> I want to become taller so hopefully I can become thinner as a result. Unfortunately, I don't think I'm able to grow any taller any more because I had my growth spurt really early and I think it's "used up". Besides improving my self-image (I think I look like one of those uncool geeks when I'm fat, and it's usually much more easier to look attractive when you're thinner), I want to become thinner so I don't need to buy clothes of larger sizes (which I'm not a big fan of because it makes me look "bigger" and more masculine), and the sort of people I want to emulate are skinny. I also think that being skinnier would compliment my "lost" and "clingy" personality more.
> 
> I feel like I've become fatter because I eventually gave in to my parents saying I should eat more; I was quite anorexic before then when I was a child; I didn't like my belly and my legs, and I still don't, in addition to my arms and my face. When I did start eating a little more, I started gaining weight rapidly and haven't lost it ever since. I think this is because I often eat fast and eat lots of food; I just don't think that the food I can get is filling enough, from the food my parents offer me to the food I find in the shops. I reckon I started eating quickly at lunchtimes in primary school so I could get some time to play, or probably during the mornings for the school rush or the evenings so I could play with stuff and/or had to sleep early.


*sigh* thinner doesn't always mean more attractive
i think i am fairly attractive and im naturally pretty slim but to a lot of people im ugly
i think what you need to do is be self assured and that is one of the hardest things to do (i seriously know it is one of the most difficult things to do)
im sure you are a nice looking person who doesnt look like a geek
the rest will come to to you


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Catwalk said:


> I am 5'3 - 118Ibs - 124 Ibs, I've been the same height and weight since I was 12 - 13, same size as well, eh. Almost 10 years, so around 8 years about. When I am eating like a normal person, I am around 124 and cannot go over that weight; when I consume less meals + food eating, I am 116-118Ibs, which is the normal weight for my height. o_-


Wow, I find that surprising. I was a bit of a early bloomer but I didn't have my fully mature breasts/hips until I was in my late teens. That alone changed my body shape and added to my overall weight. I weigh more than I did ten years ago, and I'm 25 now.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> Wow, I find that surprising. I was a bit of a early bloomer but I didn't have my fully mature breasts/hips until I was in my late teens. That alone changed my body shape and added to my overall weight. I weigh more than I did ten years ago, and I'm 25 now.


Yeh. It is saddening, sometimes I do not feel like a complete woman - my body seemed to stop growing out at a certain part, however I am fully developed. My hope is pregnancy for a more womanly feel. I will take any extras from your body in which you no longer need. Perhaps I have a parasitic tapeworm I am unaware of.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Catwalk said:


> Yeh. It is saddening, sometimes I do not feel like a complete woman - my body seemed to stop growing out at a certain part, however I am fully developed. My hope is pregnancy for a more womanly feel. I will take any extras from your body in which you no longer need. Perhaps I have a parasitic tapeworm I am unaware of.


Well if that's just how your body is, then that's all there is to it. It sounds like you are a healthy weight for your height. We can always find something to dislike about our own bodies. I'm sure you're very feminine.


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

Catwalk said:


> I am 5'3 - 118Ibs - 124 Ibs, I've been the same height and weight since I was 12 - 13, same size as well, eh. Almost 10 years, so around 8 years about. When I am eating like a normal person, I am around 124 and cannot go over that weight; when I consume less meals + food eating, I am 116-118Ibs, which is the normal weight for my height. o_-


I've been the same height and weight since I was about 12 too. FYI, I'm 30 years old, 162 cm (5'4''?) and weigh 48 kilograms (106 pounds.) I've never had any problems to maintain this weight, and I've never been on a diet, but my spontaneous response is that I don't think many people would be able to sustain themselves on just one meal a day. Unless I eat breakfast and lunch, I quite literally get hunger pains. I find it easier to go without food in the afternoon and evening, however, and people who snack in the evening are the ones more likely to get overweight.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

Workout and stop eating too much carbs.


----------



## Act of Sensation (Apr 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Act of Sensation (Apr 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Act of Sensation said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked:
> 
> Wow. Talk about unexpected lol.
> 
> Due to the way you sound on here, it just put this picture in my mind of you being like... really tall, regal, and stoic.



Hahaha. Nah.  Don't judge the book by its online cover-eh? Though my body may not match - my mind / cognition / etc do very much so.


----------



## Act of Sensation (Apr 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Act of Sensation (Apr 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

AmandaLee said:


> I've been the same height and weight since I was about 12 too. FYI, I'm 30 years old, 162 cm (5'4''?) and weigh 48 kilograms (106 pounds.) I've never had any problems to maintain this weight, and I've never been on a diet, but my spontaneous response is that I don't think many people would be able to sustain themselves on just one meal a day. Unless I eat breakfast and lunch, I quite literally get hunger pains. I find it easier to go without food in the afternoon and evening, however, and people who snack in the evening are the ones more likely to get overweight.


It also depends on what you do for a living. If you're in job that requires relatively little to no physical activity, one meal a day may be possible. If you're in a physically demanding job, that's a bad way to stock up on your needed caloric intake.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Exercising and eating more healthy are usually the answers to getting thinner. Trying drinking some water and tea during the day if you want to eat less.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Lucifel said:


> Exercising and eating more healthy are usually the answers to getting thinner. Trying eating some water and tea during the day if you want to eat less.


And stop drinking unhealthy foods.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Stickman said:


> And stop drinking unhealthy foods.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

wixness said:


> I want to become taller so hopefully I can become thinner as a result. Unfortunately, I don't think I'm able to grow any taller any more because I had my growth spurt really early and I think it's "used up". Besides improving my self-image (I think I look like one of those uncool geeks when I'm fat, and it's usually much more easier to look attractive when you're thinner), I want to become thinner so I don't need to buy clothes of larger sizes (which I'm not a big fan of because it makes me look "bigger" and more masculine), and the sort of people I want to emulate are skinny. I also think that being skinnier would compliment my "lost" and "clingy" personality more.
> 
> I feel like I've become fatter because I eventually gave in to my parents saying I should eat more; I was quite anorexic before then when I was a child; I didn't like my belly and my legs, and I still don't, in addition to my arms and my face. When I did start eating a little more, I started gaining weight rapidly and haven't lost it ever since. I think this is because I often eat fast and eat lots of food; I just don't think that the food I can get is filling enough, from the food my parents offer me to the food I find in the shops. I reckon I started eating quickly at lunchtimes in primary school so I could get some time to play, or probably during the mornings for the school rush or the evenings so I could play with stuff and/or had to sleep early.


I'll assume that you want to actually become taller & thinner rather than merely creating the illusion of increased height & decreased body girth.
Your body's girth may be affected by consuming a healthy nutritious diet & regular exercise, so that's more an issue of resources & personal motivation.
IDK if any real & permanent remedies are known, but maybe you'd willingly dedicate your life to developing a surgical procedure to increase height. I'd suggest the development of materials & surgical procedure that attaches material to several vertebrae. I wonder whether lengthening the spinal column would cause pain along the CNS due to tensioning in the areas immediately near the extended vertebrae. Perhaps stem cells could somehow be injected, therapeutically to encourage growth in tensioned nerves, ligament tissues etc.

I doubt that hanging upside down everyday would yield any measurable or sustainable results.
Maybe a medieval torture stretching rack would yield permanent results, but consider that side effects may include joint damage & paralysis.

Maybe you'd appear larger were you to relocate someplace with a lower gravitational environment, volunteer for any upcoming projects that study the effects of long term exposure to low gravitation environment.

Good luck with your pursuit of increasing your height & decreasing your width.


----------



## ReverieInSight (Sep 22, 2015)

wixness said:


> I want to become taller so hopefully I can become thinner as a result. Unfortunately, I don't think I'm able to grow any taller any more because I had my growth spurt really early and I think it's "used up". Besides improving my self-image (I think I look like one of those uncool geeks when I'm fat, and it's usually much more easier to look attractive when you're thinner), I want to become thinner so I don't need to buy clothes of larger sizes (which I'm not a big fan of because it makes me look "bigger" and more masculine), and the sort of people I want to emulate are skinny. I also think that being skinnier would compliment my "lost" and "clingy" personality more.
> 
> I feel like I've become fatter because I eventually gave in to my parents saying I should eat more; I was quite anorexic before then when I was a child; I didn't like my belly and my legs, and I still don't, in addition to my arms and my face. When I did start eating a little more, I started gaining weight rapidly and haven't lost it ever since. I think this is because I often eat fast and eat lots of food; I just don't think that the food I can get is filling enough, from the food my parents offer me to the food I find in the shops. I reckon I started eating quickly at lunchtimes in primary school so I could get some time to play, or probably during the mornings for the school rush or the evenings so I could play with stuff and/or had to sleep early.



After I stopped playing Hockey for 6 years, I gained quite a lot of weight. So first I tried to lose it by just eating less and healthier food... well, after a few months I got some iron-defiency, and my doctor recommended a dietician (I wanted to become a vegetarian, so needed extra help in maintaining a healthy vitamin-level). So I went there and it has helped tremendously. She made sure I have a balanced diet but still I lost all the pounds I needed to lose. 
She also showed me what a healthy diet really is... just eating more fish doesn't do it. Our bodies need different minerals and vitamins and they all work together in a very specific way. I'd always recommend a specialist, because they just know what they do. So yeah. If you don't have the money for a dietican, you can also do your own research on what foods you should eat - there are certain foods that help losing weight (pineapples, for example), as much as there are some for gaining weight (avocados - luckily I don't have to eat them, they're gross). But be warned, I've read a lot of bullshit in diet books and magazines that isn't true at all... try to find respectable sites and resources. 
Also, do some exercises. That's the whole magic to stay in shape, actually...


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

Look for spells online to turn into a light pole.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'll assume that you want to actually become taller & thinner rather than merely creating the illusion of increased height & decreased body girth.
> Your body's girth may be affected by consuming a healthy nutritious diet & regular exercise, so that's more an issue of resources & personal motivation.
> IDK if any real & permanent remedies are known, but maybe you'd willingly dedicate your life to developing a surgical procedure to increase height. I'd suggest the development of materials & surgical procedure that attaches material to several vertebrae. I wonder whether lengthening the spinal column would cause pain along the CNS due to tensioning in the areas immediately near the extended vertebrae. Perhaps stem cells could somehow be injected, therapeutically to encourage growth in tensioned nerves, ligament tissues etc.
> 
> ...


I'll skip on the surgery thanks, although there have been a few times I've considered liposuction; I'll try and improve my Vitamin D intake, though, which I'm getting through via my hot chocolate with milk.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

ReverieInSight said:


> After I stopped playing Hockey for 6 years, I gained quite a lot of weight. So first I tried to lose it by just eating less and healthier food... well, after a few months I got some iron-defiency, and my doctor recommended a dietician (I wanted to become a vegetarian, so needed extra help in maintaining a healthy vitamin-level). So I went there and it has helped tremendously. She made sure I have a balanced diet but still I lost all the pounds I needed to lose.
> She also showed me what a healthy diet really is... just eating more fish doesn't do it. Our bodies need different minerals and vitamins and they all work together in a very specific way. I'd always recommend a specialist, because they just know what they do. So yeah. If you don't have the money for a dietican, you can also do your own research on what foods you should eat - there are certain foods that help losing weight (pineapples, for example), as much as there are some for gaining weight (avocados - luckily I don't have to eat them, they're gross). But be warned, I've read a lot of bullshit in diet books and magazines that isn't true at all... try to find respectable sites and resources.
> Also, do some exercises. That's the whole magic to stay in shape, actually...


I also have the habit of eating a lot very quickly (which I developed since probably primary or secondary from the school rush and from wanting to spend more time at lunch not eating), and I've found it hard to kick.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Look,
> 
> Just *stop* eating. I am inclined to think individuals are eating *far* more than they need to sustain.
> 
> ...


This must be the best post about promoting anorexia that I've ever seen. The use of directive language, personal examples, an anecdote to lighten the mood of the post, giving advice, personal opinion masked as credible evidence that this stuff really works....and, to top it off, actual figures! Stupendous.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Watchtower said:


> This must be the best post about promoting anorexia that I've ever seen. The use of directive language, personal examples, an anecdote to lighten the mood of the post, giving advice, personal opinion masked as credible evidence that this stuff really works....and, to top it off, actual figures! Stupendous.


Personal opinion may not be credible evidence, but that doesn't mean that the stuff doesn't work.

There is ample evidence that not eating make you lose weight, so technically it does work.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

Stickman said:


> Personal opinion may not be credible evidence, but that doesn't mean that the stuff doesn't work.
> 
> There is ample evidence that not eating make you lose weight, so technically it does work.


Technically, not eating gets you dead. There is also ample evidence that healthy eating and exercise can make you lose weight, tone your body and contribute to overall wellbeing.

Fine, it's your body and you can do whatever you want with it, and if you think it works for you and makes you happy, then it's your life anyway.

My personal opinion is that it is incredibly irresponsible to promote unhealthy ideas that clearly contribute to eating disorders.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Watchtower said:


> Technically, not eating gets you dead. There is also ample evidence that healthy eating and exercise can make you lose weight, tone your body and contribute to overall wellbeing.
> 
> Fine, it's your body and you can do whatever you want with it, and if you think it works for you and makes you happy, then it's your life anyway.
> 
> My personal opinion is that it is incredibly irresponsible to promote unhealthy ideas that clearly contribute to eating disorders.


Yes, but before you die you first lose a lot of weight.

And yes, healthy eating and exercise can make you lose weight.

However, not eating is an option to lose weight and it doesn't necessarily have to be unhealthy so long as you're responsible about it.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

Stickman said:


> However, not eating is an option to lose weight and it doesn't necessarily have to be unhealthy so long as you're responsible about it.


Yes, if your sole purpose is to shed pounds, then fasting or 5:2 diets will work, any kind of diets will work to an extent. Depriving an organism of calories will eventually lead to some kind of weight loss. You can be extremely responsible within these set limits. Is it healthy? Nobody really knows. The pathologist will have a blast one day.

One day you've lost all the weight you want, and you can't just keep on not eating because, you know, death and all. So, you'll start eating again because that, too, is responsible. That's what people do, and you want to spend time with your friends/family/significant others and they kind of tend to look at you funny when you just sit at the restaurant, not eating. I guess you can find other things to do and not eat, but, you know, death and all. But eating increases weight, bummer. So, not eating it is again. And then eating. And not eating again. Kind of feels like disordered eating to me. Does that sound like a fulfilling life to lead? Maybe it does, and you can do it with your friends/family/significant others.

It's good to have options, that's the whole point. How about opting to live a life where you can eat well and maintain a healthy weight without going to extremes like "Just stop eating"?


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Watchtower said:


> Yes, if your sole purpose is to shed pounds, then fasting or 5:2 diets will work, any kind of diets will work to an extent. Depriving an organism of calories will eventually lead to some kind of weight loss. You can be extremely responsible within these set limits. Is it healthy? Nobody really knows. The pathologist will have a blast one day.
> 
> One day you've lost all the weight you want, and *you can't just keep on not eating because, you know, death *and all. So, you'll start eating again because that, too, is responsible. That's what people do, and you want to spend time with your friends/family/significant others and they kind of tend to look at you funny when you just *sit at the restaurant, not eating*. I guess you can find other things to do and not eat, but, you know, death and all. *But eating increases weight*, bummer. So, *not eating it is again. And then eating. And not eating again.* Kind of feels like disordered eating to me. Does that sound like a fulfilling life to lead? Maybe it does, and you can do it with your friends/family/significant others.
> 
> It's good to have options, that's the whole point. How about opting to live a life where you can eat well and maintain a healthy weight without going to extremes like "Just stop eating"?


You paint a nice picture, but that is just one possible scenario.

Of course you can't fast indefinitely.

And if you're fasting, obviously you're not going out for dinner. You either don't go, or break your fast.

Eating doesn't necessarily increase weight.

Eating and then not eating and then eating again is what everyone does. People who fast just elongate the not eating period.

For you fasting may be extreme, but for others 3 meals a day is extreme.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@wixness

Don't they make stretching machines for this?


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

wixness said:


> I feel like I've become fatter because I eventually gave in to my parents saying I should eat more; I was quite anorexic before then when I was a child; I didn't like my belly and my legs, and I still don't, in addition to my arms and my face. When I did start eating a little more, I started gaining weight rapidly and haven't lost it ever since. I think this is because I often eat fast and eat lots of food; I just don't think that the food I can get is filling enough, from the food my parents offer me to the food I find in the shops. I reckon I started eating quickly at lunchtimes in primary school so I could get some time to play, or probably during the mornings for the school rush or the evenings so I could play with stuff and/or had to sleep early.


There's nothing you can do to make yourself grow taller. You either will grow a bit or not at all. So this shouldn't be an issue or something to strive for. Accept your height and make the best of it.

What you can do is manage your weight and fitness.

Parents will always worry about you and your health for as long as they live, and make suggestions from their own points of view. As an adult you will have the sole responsibility for your health, what goes into your body and how well you treat your body. If you want to make changes, then it is up to you. Looking to blame somebody else will never let you take the responsibility for yourself.

If you don't want to start a lifelong battle between the latest fad diets, get slim fast schemes, and eating disorders, you have to put in the effort to learn about nutrition, what is good for your body, how weight loss works and how exercising helps the body. Knowledge is power and will help you manage your weight and fitness.

There is a ton of information in books, documentaries, the Internet, and personal experiences from people. What seemingly works for one person doesn't always work for another, what one thinks is healthy might be outright unhealthy, what people promote may only be for their own personal gain.

The only way of finding out if the suggestions are full of crap is to be well informed about the science behind weight maintenance. There is a lot of information out there, so be critical about it.

Have you talked with your parents about making changes to what you're eating? If you know what's offered isn't good for keeping a healthy weight, you can also ask them to have more healthy options on the table.

Eating lots and lots of food quickly will not make you gain weight if you're eating the right kind of food.

The shops are full of different kinds of food. What you buy is your choice. Learn what is in the foods you buy and how it can affect your weight. Take responsibility for your actions.

Not eating anything will not help you lose weight in a healthy way and it is not a good way to control your weight. Your body needs nutrients and energy from food to actually work. This is a fact.

Weight maintenance is not only about eating. If you're worried about your belly and legs or any body part, losing weight might not make them more appealing to you.

Exercise will help you shape your body. It can also enhance your mood. But unless you are knowledgeable about the link between eating and exercising, it will not work in your favor.

Nobody can tell you what to do unless you put in the effort to find out how things work. The choice is yours.


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

I need help in losing weight and growing taller. I'm 5 foot 7 and weight 75kg. What should I do?


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Watchtower said:


> Not eating anything will not help you lose weight in a healthy way and it is not a good way to control your weight. Your body needs nutrients and energy from food to actually work. This is a fact.


Your body does need nutrients to work. That is fact.

"Not eating anything will not help you lose weight in a healthy way and is not a good way to control your weight." That is an opinion.

I can't claim that it's healthy, because I have no definitive evidence.

What I can say, is that I fast for a continuous 48 hours a week. At the end of that period I usually exercise(no cardio). I'm in good shape. I can do one arm pushups and pistol squats. I can play sports (cardio) for 1+ hour without any problems(except of course during the fasting period). I don't know my bodyfat percentage, but my abs are visible.
My energy levels are good, actually(counter-intuitively) they're better during the fast. I'm almost never sick. It has been at least 5 years since I've had something more serious than a cold.

I'm healthy. I fast. Does that mean fasting is healthy?

Not necessarily.

However, the opposite--that fasting is unhealthy--can also not be proven. So saying that it is unhealthy is misleading and shouldn't be done.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

Stickman said:


> Your body does need nutrients to work. That is fact.
> 
> "Not eating anything will not help you lose weight in a healthy way and is not a good way to control your weight." That is an opinion.


Yes, that is my opinion. 



> I can't claim that it's healthy, because I have no definitive evidence.
> 
> What I can say, is that I fast for a continuous 48 hours a week. At the end of that period I usually exercise(no cardio). I'm in good shape. I can do one arm pushups and pistol squats. I can play sports (cardio) for 1+ hour without any problems(except of course during the fasting period). I don't know my bodyfat percentage, but my abs are visible.
> My energy levels are good, actually(counter-intuitively) they're better during the fast. I'm almost never sick. It has been at least 5 years since I've had something more serious than a cold.
> ...


Do you fast only to control your weight? It's *your* body and *you* can do what *you* please with it. If, in *your* opinion, fasting has a positive effect on *your* body, then that's great for *you*.

However, there is a difference between fasting and developing an eating disorder. Surely, you can understand that. Would you honestly recommend fasting to the OP, who is, apparently, still in high school and doesn't know much about nutrition or healthy weight management? Absolutely no red flags pop up for you when you read the first post and Catwalk's reply?


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

Watchtower said:


> Yes, that is my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right. I didn't really have the OP in mind in my posts.

My aim was to clarify that fasting can be beneficial if done right. I'm also agree it's not the right move for the OP.

Just to clear things up: I do eat a lot, more than most people. The fact that I fast sometimes doesn't mean I don't get everything I need.


----------

